# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  ASA-A aboga por excluir el uso recreativo y navegación en embalses para frenar especies invasoras

## Jonasino

> a Asociación de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamientos (ASA Andalucía) ha hecho hincapié en la exclusión del uso recreativo y navegación en los embalses andaluces destinados al consumo humano como medida para "frenar las especies exóticas invasoras".
> 
> En una nota, la entidad sugiere también prórrogas al cumplimiento de los caudales ecológicos hasta la finalización de todas las infraestructuras de depuración de aguas residuales pendientes en la comunidad autónoma
> 
> La Asociación de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamientos (ASA Andalucía) ha presentado cerca de veinte alegaciones a la propuesta del segundo ciclo del Proyecto de Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir para 2016-2021 (PHG).
> 
> Se trata de un documento de carácter normativo que el organismo de cuenca (CHG) ha mantenido en período de participación pública hasta el 30 de junio.
> 
> La entidad, que agrupa a un centenar de operadoras, hace especial hincapié en "la necesidad de excluir el uso recreativo y la navegación de los embalses destinados al consumo humano como una medida imprescindible para el control, prevención y erradicación de las especies exóticas invasoras".
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------


## Jonasino

Lo siento. El corta y pega me ha jugado una mala pasada en el título y no se como corregirlo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya está arreglado.

----------

Jonasino (11-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Ya está arreglado.


Miles de gracias y perdonar mi dedo gordo.

----------


## Jonasino

> Un año después de que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro incorporase el embalse de Alba al listado de presas navegables para embarcaciones propulsadas a remo y velas con la clasificación de tipo P -considerada de riesgo por la presencia del mejillón cebra- ninguna embarcación ha surcado aún sus aguas y eso que la empresa de ocio Beloaventura retomó un proyecto que ya había presentado en 2012 y que entonces le fue denegado. Sergio Blanco, gerente de Beloaventura, comenzó el año pasado a tramitar los permisos necesarios para poder hacer realidad su proyecto, tanto ante la propia CHE como la Junta de Castilla y León que, tras varias prescripciones e informes, dieron su visto bueno al  proyecto, que no es otro que ofrecer viajes en piraguas surcando el cañón del Oca, con las consiguientes explicaciones didácticas del lugar, incluido, el avistamiento de aves y flora. Dos horas de recorrido por un paisaje espectacular y una oferta más a incluir por Beloaventura a su ya amplia cartera de ocio.
> El propio Blanco adquirió un terreno donde ha construido el centro de desinfección, exigido por el riesgo de presencia de mejillón cebra, al explicarle desde Diputación que ésta no tenía intención de hacer inversión alguna. Todo en vano, por el momento, ya que el empresario se ha topado ahora con las reticencias de la propia institución provincial, titular de la presa, que no interpreta de igual manera que Blanco algún informe de la CHD, tal y como se puso de manifiesto en la reunión mantenida por Blanco el martes con los responsables de Medio Ambiente, tanto políticos como técnicos. En este sentido, el diputado del área, David  Colinas, manifestaba ayer que la Diputación ve con buenos ojos el desarrollo de la iniciativa, pero que se tiene que garantizar la legalidad del proyecto y cumplir con los requirimientos de la CHD. Una de las cuestiones a resolver, según Colinas, es quien asume la responsabilidad de la prestación del servicio de desinfección. El empresario está dispuesto a hacerlo y por ello, dice, construyó y costeó el centro, pero en Diputación se interpreta que según la CHE, esa responsabilidad la tendría que asumir ella.
>  Así las cosas, ahora toca determinar cómo se gestiona el servicio, si se autoriza a Beloaventura, si se saca a adjudicación o se hace directamente, «lo que sea, pero hay que garantizar que no haya contaminación». En aras a buscar una solución, Colinas ha convocada una comisión de Medio Ambiente con los grupos políticos el próximo mes para estudiar los informes y encarrilar el tema para que  se pueda poner en marcha, si se aprueba su viabilidad, el proyecto de navegabilidad por el embalse. Blanco espera que los grupos apuesten por este proyecto de dinamización turística y entiende que él puede asumir el servicio  como lo hace cualquier otra empresa en proyectos similares.


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...r/embalse/alba

----------

